# Grow bags



## Sticky fingers (Aug 20, 2021)

Morning all! I was wondering if anybody uses non woven grow bags for their seedlings. And do you remove the bags for transplanting?
Thank you.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Aug 20, 2021)

I guess nobody does


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

This is an old thread my friend.
I grow in Fabric pots as do many ppl on here.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

i have never used them.  I like plastic.  I have heard they dry out quicker and are hard to clean.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

pute said:


> i have never used them.  I like plastic.  I have heard they dry out quicker and are hard to clean.


I rinse my used bags in hot soapy water in bucket wash out well and into washer machine
Come out pretty clean.  I then soak them and rinse them a few times in clean water to make sure no soap residue is left over in them


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

They dry out a little faster but i like that. Just means more oxygen is being pulled in and my roots are being air pruned. My plants love them. As for as cleaning,,they clean pretty easy to me. I mean they will never look shinny like plastic but they dont need to. I clean mine and spray them down with Alcohol. Easy Peasy.
My pepper plants have never been so big. My lemons love them too. I had no problems with watering with my girls. 
But to each his own.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

Washing Machine.....Mrs Pute would cut my gonads off.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Washing Machine.....Mrs Pute would cut my gonads off.


Oh I go to the Laundromat


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

I do like the fact that they breathe better.  But I need to retain moisture the best I can.  My plants will suck a 5 gal pot dry in 3 days.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh I go to the Laundromat


bwahahaha.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I rinse my used bags in hot soapy water in bucket wash out well and into washer machine
> Come out pretty clean.  I then soak them and rinse them a few times in clean water to make sure no soap residue is left over in them


I reread this , they are not Trojans they are grow bags just to be clear


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

I don't know where a laundromat is.....I haven't been in one since the 60's.  Like drive in theaters...fart in the wind.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I do like the fact that they breathe better.  But I need to retain moisture the best I can.  My plants will suck a 5 gal pot dry in 3 days.


Even faster


pute said:


> I do like the fact that they breathe better.  But I need to retain moisture the best I can.  My plants will suck a 5 gal pot dry in 3 days.


I made the mistake of trying the 3 gallon ones 
Watered almost daily


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

Google Map GPS one and I bet there are quite a few near you


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Even faster
> 
> I made the mistake of trying the 3 gallon ones
> Watered almost daily


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

When I did Hydro in coco/perlite I used 5-gallon bags and had to water every day to keep the medium wet


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

I go by what size oif plant im dealing with as to what size Pot to use. My Peppers plants are in 7 Gallon Fabric Pots and they love it. I probably go through 8 gallons of water daily but i love working in my garden.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I go by what size oif plant im dealing with as to what size Pot to use. My Peppers plants are in 7 Gallon Fabric Pots and they love it. I probably go through 8 gallons of water daily but i love working in my garden.


I tried tomato in 7 gallon ones found I had to water them everyday by hand because they were in the bag
In the ground my sprinkler system waters them much more evenly and they get way more water.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

Lorellehosea, tell us what your preference on pots are.                                          


  





​ 


  





​


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

I keep a big trash can with PHed water. I have no problem watering everyday if needed. I enjoy it.
I only use small plastic pots for seedlings.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I tried tomato in 7 gallon ones found I had to water them everyday by hand because they were in the bag
> In the ground my sprinkler system waters them much more evenly and they get way more water.


I have tried 7 gal pots.  To big and heavy for me.  I have a bad back and they make it worse.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

Old bastard.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I keep a big trash can with PHed water. I have no problem watering everyday if needed. I enjoy it.


I don't mind it either but you are in jail.  Can't go on overnight fishing trips.  Plus Hopper your job takes you away sometimes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

My Wife is always at home. Plus i have let my plants go a couple days before and they were fine,,just thirsty. If my Wife cant do it i have a brother down the street that has no problem feeding my dog are my plants.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

I don't let anybody touch my plants but me.  I have tried before and Wife, son in law and brother in law don't seem to know which end is up.  One almost drowned them, one didn't water enough and they were fading bad when I got home and Mrs Pute opened the tent before the lights came on and looked around with a flash light. .......never again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

Well the Fabric pots take the guessing out of watering and my brother is like me when it comes to his yard and plants. As for flash lights and tents,, im gowing outside so im not to worried about a little light or unzipping a tent.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

OK question
My wife will not partake in herb with me
Anyone else have this?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

Yrs ago my Wife was gonna leave me over weed. Now she is a bigger pothead then me.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

I know it sucs


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

But she digs my beard


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

Nope,,it needs a trim.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I do like the fact that they breathe better.  But I need to retain moisture the best I can.  My plants will suck a 5 gal pot dry in 3 days.


On very hot days I have to give my plants another drink around 2ish.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is an old thread my friend.
> I grow in Fabric pots as do many ppl on here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 310943


50 and 30 gal bags


----------



## Tweela (Oct 13, 2022)

It looks like a revived old thread. I like bags.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

10 Reasons Why You'll Love Gardening with Grow Bags
					

If you're looking for the best container gardening option, look no further. Grow bags are an inexpensive and easy option!




					www.ruralsprout.com


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> 10 Reasons Why You'll Love Gardening with Grow Bags
> 
> 
> If you're looking for the best container gardening option, look no further. Grow bags are an inexpensive and easy option!
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

Biggest I have used is 7 gallon.


----------



## boo (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2022)

I remember the days of brown bagging it.


----------



## boo (Nov 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I remember the days of brown bagging it.


**, you don't remember what you had for breakfast...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2022)

SergioGay said:


> I love paper bags, and they are great for some purposes. They look great as packaging for cannabis.
> But paper can't protect food or other necessary items from outside influences. It can't make it comfortable to sell moist products.


What? We are talking about Fabric Pots.


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2022)

boo said:


> **, you don't remember what you had for breakfast...


Mushroom's


----------

